# weekend tournies allatoona



## wretched64 (Jul 17, 2014)

does anyone know of any weekend tournaments on allatoona? prefer ones that launch closer to canton but am open or any trails that fish a few lakes? thank you for help


----------



## MCBIG (Jul 18, 2014)

Hey Buddy,
Next Friday Night there is a Relay For Life Bass Tournament out of Gatewood Ramp /Bartow County Park !
7p.m.-2a.m.
$60 a boat ,includes big fish
Free Pizza from Dominos
More info contact Mike@678-800-2722


----------



## wretched64 (Jul 18, 2014)

ill try and be there     can u run me down the rules


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jul 21, 2014)

go on allatoonabass.proboards.com and register (you have to be a member to see the tournament forum.) All the tournaments are listed on there. The Corps of Engineers doesn't allow day time tournaments during the summer, so you gotta get used to fishing at night, at least for a while. Mike's relay for life tournaments are fun, and they're for a good cause. Another guy named Bob (AKA Porko) runs tournament every other Saturday night from 7-2am out of Gatewood. You can find the info here...http://porkostournaments.info/


----------



## demosh552 (Aug 18, 2014)

*lake allatoona tournaments*

I run a tournament trail on saturdays at Galt's Ferry. I will be starting the trail sometime in september. I am just waiting to find out what the BFL trail is going to be before we schedule. Call me if you would like. Bill Mosher (706)409-2730. I will beposting my new schedule on this website so keep looking. Thanks


----------



## wretched64 (Sep 3, 2014)

demosh552   you gonna post for first trail tourney soon?  hope its not a last minute thing


----------



## demosh552 (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi. We have finally posted our first tournament of our trail (waiting for approval). It is scheduled for Sept 27th at Galt's Ferry Landing from safelight to 3PM. If you have any questions please feel free to call me at (706)409-2730. Thanks Bill Mosher, Lunker BAss Trail


----------

